# Sweetwater shoot Saturday July 9th



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 22, 2011)

State Wram up shoot.

When: Saturday July 9th, 2011
Time: Sign up any time between 8 am-3 pm

(As long as you have payed and going to the frist target by 3:00 you can shoot.)

Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road
Douglasville, Ga. 30135
(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


I have the web site below, we have a google map page so you can find your way to the shoot.
http://www.sweetwaterarchery.com/

Hope to see ya'll. 

We will have 2 15 target ranges half know and half unknow.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 23, 2011)

*Back*

Ttt


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 25, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## stuckbuck (Jun 25, 2011)

I really like that setup 1/2 known 1/2 un known


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 27, 2011)

stuckbuck said:


> I really like that setup 1/2 known 1/2 un known



Me to. Thinking bout having more of these shoots next year.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 29, 2011)

Back up to the top


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 29, 2011)

yup...  time to shoot the 12's again..


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds like fun ! 
Nowhere to run, nowhere to hide, its "Spanking Time" !


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 2, 2011)

where is that spanka????


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 3, 2011)

Should be rolling back into the Atl on friday and getting my warm-up in saturday morning. Looking forward to it guys!


----------



## whitehunter (Jul 3, 2011)

sounds like a good time, thinking about bring my 6yo out he wants to shoots his new bow!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 4, 2011)

whitehunter said:


> sounds like a good time, thinking about bring my 6yo out he wants to shoots his new bow!



If you do bring your 6yr old I would get there as early as you can It will only get hotter as the day goes on.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 4, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> where is that spanka????


Sweeeeeet Water...........


bowanna said:


> Nowhere to run, nowhere to hide, its "Spanking Time" !


Yeah! I like That Bringing the Pain... 
Bro. Lee You got a Lil Spanka in ya Afterall..


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 5, 2011)

sweeeeet!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 6, 2011)

3-D ays away


----------



## whitehunter (Jul 7, 2011)

will there be concession?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 8, 2011)

whitehunter said:


> will there be concession?



YES WE WILL be having Concession. Just got the call from a lady that wants to do it.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 8, 2011)

Got all 30 targets set. Think it will be real close to what you will see at the state next weekend.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 8, 2011)

Cool, see ya around bowanna time !     ....I hope to give them targets a spanking.   They've been known to spank me though ???


----------



## whitehunter (Jul 8, 2011)

is it the same price


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 8, 2011)

*Yup!*

"Oh Yeah!  
You know what time it is..
Black and Blue, Black and Blue,
Black and Blue, Black and Blue!" 
 Spanka


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 9, 2011)

is that spanking emoticon new...it's neeat???


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 9, 2011)

One word for today's shoot ------

WOW!

A little bit of everything - in your face, middle range, and long

Good layout! Only thing that would have made it better is if the *#@*#@ A/C had been workin! 

Thanks Albert! Lookin forward to next time. Mind if I set a few of Mitch's stakes?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 9, 2011)

Dang good shoot today. It whipped me fer a while, then I whipped it fer a while. I thought it was an even fight until I got home. I'm so tired I cant stand up. 
I shot with Butch and Squirrel. They tried to double team me with them Hoyt's. The PSE got em by a nose.  I think I was 11 down and 10 up. (-1) 
Headed to RAC tomorrow !


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 9, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> is that spanking emoticon new...it's neeat???



Its from my own personal stash.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 9, 2011)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> One word for today's shoot ------
> 
> WOW!
> 
> ...



Yes you may think, He said something about Jhonny will love this 2 or 3 time yesterday.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 9, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Dang good shoot today. It whipped me fer a while, then I whipped it fer a while. I thought it was an even fight until I got home. I'm so tired I cant stand up.
> I shot with Butch and Squirrel. They tried to double team me with them Hoyt's. The PSE got em by a nose.  I think I was 11 down and 10 up. (-1)
> Headed to RAC tomorrow !



Lee glad you liked it , and thanks for coming. Hope you can make next months shoot got some stuff I think people will like.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 9, 2011)

way to rip 'em up, y'ole geez.  i shot the last qualifier at gainsville today..1/2 known..1/2 unknown..nice touch, just like the state.  shot just as bad on the known side, going for hi 12's.  just wound up with 4 hi 8's and only 2 12's.  can't win for losing, lol.  got to shoot from the red stake..man that was weird


----------



## mitchi (Jul 11, 2011)

Always fun to shoot at Sweetwater.  Nice course and nice temps.  Here is a proud little shooter, Brody Bobo and his 14.  8 up on one target...This archery stuff is easy.


----------

